# Le iPod rouge sur AS



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Tout est dans le titre...
Il est vraiment beau en plus!


Edit: fallait-il plutôt poster sur iGeneration?
Si c'est le cas, mes excuses aux modos


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre...
> Il est vraiment beau en plus!
> 
> 
> ...



En effet, il est beau... :love: 

En plus, Apple va reverser une partie du prix au fonds internationaux de lutte contre le SIDA en Afrique...  

Quand Apple se lance dans l'humanitaire...


----------



## Freelancer (13 Octobre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Quand Apple se lance dans l'humanitaire...



Et que Bono &#224; un Best of qui sort bient&#244;t*


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il est joli, et en plus c'est pour la bonne cause.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Edit: fallait-il plutôt poster sur iGeneration?
> Si c'est le cas, mes excuses aux modos



Non, non c'est très bien.


----------



## paradize (13 Octobre 2006)

Pourquoi aucune de mes réactions sur l'info en page d'accueil ne s'affiche pas ???

Bon, tant pis..

Oui, dommage que je me suis acheté un nano y'a 2 mois, j'aurais pris celui ci, sans arrière pensée d'autocongratulation......

Il se serait très bien assortie avec mon bracelet rouge, acheté là au solidays :rose:


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2006)

Sur le Store Suisse il s'affiche bien, mais lorsque je click pour commander, il n'y a pas le rouge ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Sur le Store Suisse il s'affiche bien, mais lorsque je click pour commander, il n'y a pas le rouge ...



Le store US ne fait pas mieux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2006)

A quand un iPod marron pour aider la lutte contre la dyssentrie ? Ah non, mince, Microsoft y  a d&#233;j&#224; pens&#233; avec son Zune.


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

On peut le commander à présent


----------



## [eMily.] (11 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a-t-il vu le ipod rouge en vrai ?

Le rouge est-il aussi beau que sur le site ?
Un petit rouge-rosé vraiment mignon.

Si vous avez des photos personnelles elle seraient appréciées. :rose:


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2006)

Le rouge est sensiblement plus clair, mais reste tout de meme tres vif


----------



## [eMily.] (11 Novembre 2006)

as-tu une photo ?


----------



## [eMily.] (11 Novembre 2006)

COOL !

Y'en a plein LÀ !

http://www.applematters.com/index.php/section/comments/1564/


Woooowww !! J'suis en amour ! :love:


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2006)

[eMily. a dit:
			
		

> ]J'suis en amour ! :love:



sans probleme


----------



## [eMily.] (12 Novembre 2006)

Y'a donc bien pas de choix d'étuis pour le nouveau ipod nano. :hein:


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

Je l'ai recu il est vraiment magnifique (8 go) ! Je suis fan de cette couleur, mais ma mère me l'a juste fait voir comme cà (et essayer) et a dit : ce sera pour noel !


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je l'ai recu il est vraiment magnifique (8 go) ! Je suis fan de cette couleur, mais ma mère me l'a juste fait voir comme cà (et essayer) et a dit : ce sera pour noel !



Ca va être dur pour toi d'attendre...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Novembre 2006)

Oui, mais ca atise le d&#233;sir ...


----------



## Franky Boy (18 Novembre 2006)

Un ipod, c'est comme la vengeance, c'est un plat qui se mange froid.


----------



## guiguilap (18 Novembre 2006)

Et le MacBook se mange chaud a souhait  !...


----------



## Franky Boy (18 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et le MacBook se mange chaud a souhait  !...



Plus tu atttendras, plus tu l'aimeras.


----------



## guiguilap (18 Novembre 2006)

Ben vendredi je teste 4 heures et je range ! :d Ca gachera pas le plaisir ?


----------



## Franky Boy (18 Novembre 2006)

sauf, que quand tu vas l'ouvrir à noël, tes compatriotes vont peut-être être surpris que tu ais déjà ta propre session.


----------



## paradize (19 Novembre 2006)

Nan, mais c'est n'importe quoi !!!!!!

Tu va commencer par 4 heures par là, puis 6h, puis 12h..... Bref, ça part en sucette cette fête !!!!!!  

Nan, je rigole, fais ce que tu veux, jm'en fous...


----------



## Franky Boy (19 Novembre 2006)

N'empêche, j'aurais du mal à résister.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Novembre 2006)

Ca gache pas la surprise j'ai un gros KDO de ma mutter...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2006)

Dites, les deux l&#224;, vous &#234;tes pri&#233;s d'utiliser ces forums comme il se doit, et non comme un service de messagerie priv&#233;e... Pour cette utilisation l&#224; vous avez les MP ou MSN si vous ne souhaitez rien apporter au sujet dont il est question ici: l'iPod nano rouge.

Merci.


----------

